# Ferrets - where can I get them from (SW)



## BethanT (30 May 2014)

My OH's dad wants to get a ferret or two to help with their rat problem on their dairy farm, and so I started to have a look as to where we could get some from. At first I liked the idea of rescuing one, but as it would be a working ferret I am doubtful that a) they would be suitable and b) that the sanctuary would actually let them go as working animals not pets. 

So as a first time ferret owner would we be best off buying from a breeder who can give us plenty of advice and information? If so, does anyone know the best place to find these breeders? Or know of any in the SW - mainly the Devon/Cornwall boarder area. 

I am fully aware that they do take plenty of looking after and they are happy to do this, and at no point will anything be rushed into - hence why I wanted some advice first 

TIA x


----------



## Boon (10 June 2014)

Hello! 
Have they considered getting a guy out with ferrets to see if they can help with the problem? And possibly teach them how to go about pest control with ferrets? As it really isn't a good idea to just get a couple and let them run after the rats without first knowing what you are doing. Ferrets take a long time to train and getting baby ferrets is never a good idea for first time owners as they are extremely nippy and this can put people off trying to handle them. 
I would suggest getting an older pair that have hunted before and getting advise from the previous owners on how they hunt with them. Remember that ferrets are specialised pets and they need just as much time and effort as a horse does believe it or not - I have six! 
you must make sure they are vaccinated, microchipped and neutered/spayed (Jill's will die if they are left in heat- and mating them is irresponsible. Hobs will be aggressive and stink) as ferrets are escape artists! 
If I was in the area id introduce you to my ferrets to let you know what they are like as pets. Try and find a rescue as they will tell you everything you need to know


----------



## twiggy2 (10 June 2014)

ferrets are not suitable for working on rats-they are of similar size and weight and it can lead to fierce battle, serious injuries and slow lingering death for either the rat or the ferret. ask around and get a couple of terrier men in to deal with the rats. failing that put bait down.

i know dozens of people who work their ferrets and non of them would enter them to rats but all of them use their dogs to hunt rats


----------



## ester (10 June 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			ferrets are not suitable for working on rats-they are of similar size and weight and it can lead to fierce battle, serious injuries and slow lingering death for either the rat or the ferret. ask around and get a couple of terrier men in to deal with the rats. failing that put bait down.

i know dozens of people who work their ferrets and non of them would enter them to rats but all of them use their dogs to hunt rats
		
Click to expand...



this, no good for rats.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 June 2014)

Boon said:



			Hello! 
Have they considered getting a guy out with ferrets to see if they can help with the problem? And possibly teach them how to go about pest control with ferrets? As it really isn't a good idea to just get a couple and let them run after the rats without first knowing what you are doing. Ferrets take a long time to train and getting baby ferrets is never a good idea for first time owners as they are extremely nippy and this can put people off trying to handle them. 
I would suggest getting an older pair that have hunted before and getting advise from the previous owners on how they hunt with them. Remember that ferrets are specialised pets and they need just as much time and effort as a horse does believe it or not - I have six! 
you must make sure they are vaccinated, microchipped and neutered/spayed (Jill's will die if they are left in heat- and mating them is irresponsible. Hobs will be aggressive and stink) as ferrets are escape artists! 
If I was in the area id introduce you to my ferrets to let you know what they are like as pets. Try and find a rescue as they will tell you everything you need to know 

Click to expand...

female ferrets will NOT all die if left to a natural season although some of them stay in season till mated, you can have a vasectomised hob (or borrow one) to bring jills out of season, you can pay and have the jill jab or as mentioned spey them.
Hobs are not aggressive just because they have their nuts although I agree the smell is reduced not eliminated) by castrating.

and why on earth you would bother to vaccinate, microchip and neuter them to then pit them against another animal as well equipped to kill and maim as the ferret is I have no bloody idea. mine are all neutered and are pets nothing else but they have all come from working lines and seriously no responsible ferret owner works a ferret on rats.


----------



## Boon (10 June 2014)

If a Jill is left in season she will develop Aplastic anemia and 9.9 times out of 10 will kill the ferret. The best option is spaying as Jill jabs are costly. Vasectomised hobs are still 'aggressive' towards the females and will rag them about. I have a full rescue hob at the moment and wouldn't dream of putting him in with the others until he's been chopped he's chocked full of testosterone as he's in season and would rag them all within an inch of their lives. 
As far as responsible ferret owners go mine all come as pets first.. (I have no idea what some of them have been through before coming to me though) but some people still use ferrets for ratting/rabbiting along with terriers. Rabbits can maim a ferret just the same as a rat can once trapped and cornered trust me on that. 
Obviously terriers would be a better option or buying a cat? 
The barn I used to work at had a wild family of weasels doing their rat catching.


----------



## ester (10 June 2014)

yes but you aren't expecting the ferret to kill the rabbit like  you are the rat!


----------



## Boon (10 June 2014)

Lots of times the ferrets have to be dug out because they are eating the rabbits in the warrens. All I know is that if mine got hold of a rat/mouse/bird whatever it's wouldn't be a very happy ending for the critter  (its bad enough feeding them raw meat they go mental) one just in at the rescue was found in someone's guinea pig cage.. She has wounds to her face and ear.. But all the piggies were gone. All rodents are mustelids natural prey you must remember, so if by any chance a rat tried to scamper past your ferrets they would accept the challenge and try and eat the poor blighter


----------



## twiggy2 (10 June 2014)

Boon said:



			If a Jill is left in season she will develop Aplastic anemia and 9.9 times out of 10 will kill the ferret. The best option is spaying as Jill jabs are costly. Vasectomised hobs are still 'aggressive' towards the females and will rag them about. I have a full rescue hob at the moment and wouldn't dream of putting him in with the others until he's been chopped he's chocked full of testosterone as he's in season and would rag them all within an inch of their lives. 
As far as responsible ferret owners go mine all come as pets first.. (I have no idea what some of them have been through before coming to me though) but some people still use ferrets for ratting/rabbiting along with terriers. Rabbits can maim a ferret just the same as a rat can once trapped and cornered trust me on that. 
Obviously terriers would be a better option or buying a cat? 
The barn I used to work at had a wild family of weasels doing their rat catching.
		
Click to expand...

I have had ferrets for over 20yrs, worked in ferret welfare and at vets surgeries and yes speying is the best option if you do not have a vasectomised hob, jills can die due to prolonged seasons but not in the numbers you state. vasectomised hobs are not being 'aggressive' towards the females it is how ferrets mate not 'aggression'.
not all ferrets will rag another to within an inch of his life, same as all animals some are more aggressive some are less. adreanal gland disease is also more common in castrated ferrets and less so an vasectomised hobs. I have over the years only owned one male ferret that could not be housed with any others (I allow for conflicting personalities) an he was no different before or after castration-they are all different.

anything can maim anything when cornered but rabbits will not attack unless cornered rats will and they will also attack on mass which rabbits will not do.

for me pitting two animals of similar size strength and weaponry to fight till one dies is on par with dog fighting


----------



## twiggy2 (10 June 2014)

Boon said:



			Lots of times the ferrets have to be dug out because they are eating the rabbits in the warrens. All I know is that if mine got hold of a rat/mouse/bird whatever it's wouldn't be a very happy ending for the critter  (its bad enough feeding them raw meat they go mental) one just in at the rescue was found in someone's guinea pig cage.. She has wounds to her face and ear.. But all the piggies were gone. All rodents are mustelids natural prey you must remember, so if by any chance a rat tried to scamper past your ferrets they would accept the challenge and try and eat the poor blighter
		
Click to expand...

one out of how many?

one of mine used to get in with the chickens and go to slop in the corn bowl but never touched the chickens. another had been fed an apple and carrot on his way to me after being found as a stray and bless him he had tried to eat them as he was so hungry but still did not bite and was no aggressive with the others when he was put in with them (non of whom were castrated). most pets ones that come my way have never eaten raw meat and some take a lot of convincing to try it.

sorry OP ferrets are not for working on rats and I am out of this thread now as I have more than said my piece on something that I am passionate about


----------

